# Rogers 2-4-2



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

On a recent trip to New Zealand I came across this little jewel.
I know many members are interested in these small narrow gauge engines so I thought I would post the pictures I took. 
I think this engine was part of the Kingston Flyer railway which operated out of Kingston on the South Island. This railway is no longer operating and I was told while I was there that all of the equipment is for sale. Obviously someone decided that this engine was not going to be part of that sale or they had already purchased it and moved it. 
The location is Mandeville right next to the aviation museum just west of Gore on highway #94, South Island, New Zealand.
Enjoy.
Cheers.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great photos! Not sure if it's the same engine or not, but David Fletcher did an absolutely stunning model of one of these in its original form and color; 
http://4largescale.com/fletch/d13c.htm


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Boy that is a really nice looking engine there, but it is not the same one that Fletch did, the boiler is different unless at some point there was a new boiler made. The one that Fletch built has a wagon top boiler and this one looks to have a Belpaire style of boiler. The only improvement to this loco is if she had her original paint.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre, 
Elsewhere in the world, extensive rebuilds were quite common. New boilers were a regular occurrence, and boiler exchanges were done frequently. I believe that LNER 4468 'Mallard' is recorded as having 12 different boilers over its 25 year career and 7 different tenders over the same period. Even now, new boilers are not unheard of outside the U.S in both narrow and standard gauge circles. The Ffestiniog has replaced boilers on locos with Prince, Palmerston, Blanche, Mountaineer, Merddin Emrys all having at least one new boiler in preservation. 

So, it is entirely possible (and probable in this case) that the NZR Rogers 2-4-2s were reboilered at least once in their time of service.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Why couldn't REA have done an attractive 2-4-2 Rogers like these, instead of that commuter thing they did instead?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What a beautiful loco! I love the spoked wheels, especially on the tender. Those would be tough to model.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Not at all tough to model. Tenmille do split spoke wheels in 16mm scale which would likely be usable for a 1:24 model. Yes, they are avaliable for 45mm gauge as well as 32mm gauge. They are apparently available through Brandbright and GRS in the UK. Brandbright at least used to take checks in US dollars.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a read of the other pages linked to at the bottom of the Rogers model link Chris showed, 
It will tell you about K88 and K92(the engine you've seen in your recent trip), how they were recovered from the bottom of rivers and restored to working order. The K92, discussed here is owned by the famous antique aircraft restorer, based at that aviation Museum. There has been some politcal issues in recent years that have lead to the engine not steaming in some time. It is not part of the Kingston Flyer, however one of the former engine drivers there had a stake in this engine. 

My model represents how these engines (8 of them were built) when new, including the wagontop boiler. They all were reboilered around the 1900 mark, to the Belpair boiler you see on the engine today. As-built they also had solid wheels to the tender and loco trucks, replaced with spoked wheels of larger diameter within the first few years of operation.

David.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello David,
Thanks for the information. If the owner of the aviation museum finishes his railway museum to the same standard as he finishes his aircraft this facility will become a world class operation. The aircraft, as I observed through the window as the museum was closed, are absolutely beyond belief and he flies them too. I was hoping to get a flight in a Tiger Moth or even a Gypsy Moth, but we were on our way to Milford Sound and were not able to get back on the following Monday.
Again, thanks for the info.
Cheers.


----------



## Hamers (May 11, 2009)

One of our club members has also scratch built a similar rogers 2-4-4.

Check it out on

http://www.afr.nzcan.com/ 

Look under locos. 

very cool 

You can also see a Rogers K-88 at Trains on the plains. http://www.trainsontheplains.co.nz/


----------

